# vegan buttercream troubleshooting



## Jo Jo (Jul 18, 2019)

It seems that lately everyone is wanting vegan buttercream. I have never had trouble with it until recently, and it's killing me. I'm making american buttercream with earth balance sticks at approximately 1 pt fat to 2 pt sugar, then adding in flavor. I've ceased adding any liquid after the first two times of dealing with it breaking. It is breaking after just a minute or two of beating, whereas American buttercream at the same ratios requires several minutes to reach full volume under the same conditions (save for the fact that with butter I am using 70~degrees butter, and earth balance is from the cooler), wherein I add cubed fat to sifted 10x and beat. I'm using a beater blade in a professional kitchenaid. I have also tried it in the food processor and reached the same greasy results. 

My questions is, anyone else dealt with broken vegan buttercream? Anyone have a better recipe for one? I want to avoid palm oil, I would love to use coconut oil if it wouldn't just melt right off. I also want to convince people to not want vegan buttercream, but that's a whole other problem.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

You may not like this answer, but you need to use some hi-ratio shortening, like Sweetex for example (which is vegan). Here is a link to a vegan buttercream recipe that has been used in a bakery: https://www.gretchensveganbakery.com/best-vegan-buttercream-recipe/

Also, you never specified, but I hope you're using powdered sugar rather than granulated sugar in your recipe.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

chefpeon said:


> Also, you never specified, but I hope you're using powdered sugar rather than granulated sugar in your recipe.


10X was mentioned, and that's what some people call powdered sugar by.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Jo Jo said:


> I would love to use coconut oil if it wouldn't just melt right off


Not sure what you mean unless you are saying you frost when the bake good is warm? Coconut fat is solid at room temp.


----------



## HarlequinDessert (Sep 15, 2019)

I had the same problem particularly splitting in Australian heat in summer so I completely switched to making aquafaba 'meringue buttercream'. It's amazing in taste and texture. You whip the liquid from a can of chickpeas into stiff peaks and then add vegan butter. Perhaps coconut butter would work, I have not tried that.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

This is what works for me :

Take cashews, soak them in hot water for 15-20 mins, drain and put into a blender—not a food processor, a blender. Blend, add warm( liquid) coconut fat, coconut milk if you like, and sweetener. Maple syrup will darken it, I refuse to use stevia, monk fruit sugar is good—doesn’t darken much, theoretically you could use corn syrup, or whatever. Blend the ( deleted) out of it, and it will be smooth and rich. Give it some time to firm upon the fridge and you’re food to go. I guess you could sub cocoa butter for coconut fat, but it’s a lot more expensive.


----------

